# Carre des Vallees 2013



## TheDoctor (16 May 2013)

Had a somewhat short weekend in France.
I headed off about 9 am on Saturday - train to Kings Cross, walk to St Pancras and onto the high speed train. This trip involved a change at Ashford, and got me to Dover just after 11, nicely in time to see the 1120 ferry sailing away as I arrived at the port. A bit of hanging around, and I was on the 1205 ferry and on the way!!






I was out and riding by 1500 French time. Threaded my way through Calais and headed out towards Guines. From there I headed west into the wind.





Ferques indeed. Through Pihen les Guines, crossed the A16 at St Inglevert and dropped down to Escalles. That’s a seaside village on the coast road where there’s a hairpinny climb from sea level to about 110m near Cap Blanc Nez.
So there I am, at the top of a hill, with a big tailwind.
Game on!!
The gusty wind meant that I bottled out on the descent. I only managed to get up to 79.5 kph, which I was a little disappointed with. Rocketed through Sangatte and Bleriot-Plage, and got to Calais at just before 6, with 50k done. I could go and check in, or I could do a few more miles.
So I got the train to Wimereux and did the coast road again. Left there at just-before 7, and arrived back in Calais at a shade after 8, with a far more respectable 80k done. This therefore justified going to the Place des Armes to get some dinner. A quick forage led me to Du Vignoble au Verre. Amuse-bouche with the kir, carpaccio, pork tagine with couscous, cheese and a café gourmand, with a rather nice ½ litre of Cotes de Roussillon. Not bad for 45 Euro, which is more than I'd normally spend, but I was only in France for one night. And my accommodation was quite cheap…
Calais Youth Hostel. In its defence, the room was clean, the bed was comfy, and the breakfast was OK. At 29 Euro for a single room (albeit with a shared bathroom with next-door), I can let them off for not having any carpet, and the place having the general ambiance of a student hall of residence.








Up early the next day, and off to Ardres to ride the Carre des Vallees. I plumped for the 25k ride, given the windiness and the fact I’d ridden 20k to get there. I didn't get a goody bag at the start this time, but I did get a tombola ticket, which won me a musette and a Yellow Jersey  Size small  
A very pleasant route, perfectly waymarked with a feed halfway round and varied scenery, and a sausage sandwich and a beer at the finish.




All at the same price as last year – 3 Euro.
I think this trip is going to be a regular thing from now on.
And then I set off back to Calais for the ferry. 20k. Into the wind. Wind seemed to be a constant feature of this whole trip. Onto the 1420 ferry, and up to Club Class for a shower and a couple of glasses of fizz.
Off at the other end and back to the station. I got nattering with the train driver, and she showed me round the cab. They're essentially a smaller Bullet Train, and they have two very different modes of operation,
depending if you're on 3rd rail electric or the high speed track for the Eurostars. Really nice to drive, apparently.
So, there it is. Over in France for less than 24 hours, but with about 150k ridden and a few unexpected nice surprises.
And proof that one can go touring on a carbon road bike, if you're good at packing light.


----------



## gavroche (17 May 2013)

That's my idea of travelling: light. Great piece of writing.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 May 2013)

Oh, Dover: only ever seen it once, when I came over in the banana boat. 
Good report!


----------



## Globalti (17 May 2013)

The driver _invited_ you into her cab?  Were you wearing shorts and a school cap?

Seriously though, great writeup and I'm jealous of your little adventure. We could do the same I suppose by cycling to Heysham and taking the ferry to Douglas then riding round the Isle of Man to drink some of the beer in my avatar.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2013)

Globalti said:


> The driver _invited_ you into her cab?  Were you wearing shorts and a school cap?


You've seen me on a weekend then?? 
No, the door was open and the driver was halfway down the coach, on the phone. So I wandered up and had a look through the door - after all, it's not every day you get a drivers-eye view of the track, is it? She finished her call, then came up and asked me if I'd like a look round.


----------

